# Guilty as Charged!!



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Me 2!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

You are not alone on this one


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Guilty also, just bought a pink rain coat for Maggie.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have just ordered a collar from America lol... I must be off my head!!!  

She'd far rather a net of balls that cost a pound!! 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I had ordered a dog couch from the States but she loves it and is on it every day so I don't regret it The things we do for these poo's


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I pay more for my dogs to go on holiday that I pay for myself!

They are now owners of proper personalised dog jewellery.. Oh and I let them lick my ice cream cone!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Me 3 literally!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of treating Poppy to a jet-wash.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I'm thinking of treating Poppy to a jet-wash.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Isn't Poppy the lucky one!!! 

xxx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Believe me, she needs it after this weekend:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Poppy! Did that man drag you through the mud in the wet rain, when you would have been happy to stay home with your stag bar?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I had ordered a dog couch from the States but she loves it and is on it every day so I don't regret it The things we do for these poo's


Aw all the Molly's must be spoilt rotten...how can we refuse!!

At least your Molly's getting good use of her fancy sofa 



RuthMill said:


> I pay more for my dogs to go on holiday that I pay for myself!
> 
> They are now owners of proper personalised dog jewellery.. Oh and I let them lick my ice cream cone!


Oh I'd love to see the jewellery .. Is it the Lily Rose stuff by any chance? I got Molly a tag from there too. 

Yeah she can lick my cone too..but once I'm done with it!!! 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh it's the lily rose stuff.. I love it! Bought a locket too..

Here's our tags again..


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Poor Poppy! Did that man drag you through the mud in the wet rain, when you would have been happy to stay home with your stag bar?


Did_ I_ drag _her_???!
It was the other way around. She has walked my legs off, chased rabbits, dug holes, splashed around rivers, ate sheep poo, ate rotten bits of dead rabbit and been adored by scores of soppy people.
I tell you, I'll be glad to go back to work tomorrow for a rest.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes I'm guilty as well!! I'm in trouble with OH for getting George a hand made leather collar with crystals and studs on?? OH said its a waste of money?? Haha just got to get Harry one now as George looks so smart in his, will get them both Christmas ones later on haha. I love my boys xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy's best collar x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Poppy's best collar x


 What a lucky girl!! xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yeh it's the lily rose stuff.. I love it! Bought a locket too..
> 
> Here's our tags again..


Oh like the silver and gold combo...haven't seen those x



erinafare said:


> Poppy's best collar x


All these lucky lucky Girls!! 

I'll post pics of Molly's new collar when it arrives...it's much less glamorous  

xxx


----------

